# Oksana Hat Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Elegance coupled with simplicity is the best way to describe the Oksana Hat. The Oksana Hat is a must-have fashion accessory. Boasting a double thick hatband, this is the hat to have on those cold and windy days. The hatband is knit in the moss stitch. It is two layers making it warm and snugly. The simplicity of the crown compliments the texture of the band. This is a wonderful grab-and-go hat that works well for both dressy and casual attire.

If you prefer, you may order directly through me and use PayPal or personal checks. I will then email the pattern in PDF format to you. Please PM me for more details on both options.

$3.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oksana---simple-elegance-extra-warm-hat


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just got it thank you - I love this pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. It makes a very warm hat.



brdlvr27 said:


> I just got it thank you - I love this pattern


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty, especially in your signature color


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful hat!just bought your pattern.. thank you.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

i saw that hat and put it in my library for future use. It is so pretty and the detail is awesome. How does it fit on a small head? I could use such a hat over the next few days. Winter has blown back in


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Have to have it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The seed stitch makes is stretchy and it's a snug fit.



sandraj said:


> i saw that hat and put it in my library for future use. It is so pretty and the detail is awesome. How does it fit on a small head? I could use such a hat over the next few days. Winter has blown back in


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Grace, another lovely design. Nice fit! Could really use it here!


----------



## eln (Apr 23, 2011)

Just purchased your hat and I love it. It is very similar to the 1898 hat. I have made little girl versions of it and now I really appreciate the fact that I now have real pattern for the girls.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful, well done.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

This is so pretty and would be so warm when those cold winter winds are blowing right at your ears!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Simple yet effectivexx


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Had such success with your Wild Thing! hat that I am ordering this one now, too. Can you also tell me the name of this blue braided hat in your avatar. Would love to get that, too. Thanks, Grace.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another gorgeous hat pattern, I really like the seed stitch border, looks fabulous


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.

The hat is my avatar is called

Anastasiya.

here's the link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands



MartiG said:


> Had such success with your Wild Thing! hat that I am ordering this one now, too. Can you also tell me the name of this blue braided hat in your avatar. Would love to get that, too. Thanks, Grace.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your nice comments.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, just purchased.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another very pretty hat!


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just purchased this lovely hat. I was reading the directions for the band & am not certain whether to knit the 27 sts. on straight or circular needles?? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

added another of your hat patterns to my ravelry library, cannot wait to cast on this hat - it looks gorgeous


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Use either for the band. But the band is not knitted in the round.

Thank you for your purchase.



Missy2 said:


> Just purchased this lovely hat. I was reading the directions for the band & am not certain whether to knit the 27 sts. on straight or circular needles?? Please advise. Thank you.


----------

